# shape my podcast



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

hey guys

A lot of this podcast has been recorded now, I just need one or two more segments to get some variety in.

However, i don't want this to be just about me so...

Someone pose me a question, something to rant about, or something you'd like to hear my opinion on.

My favorite one will be featured









Chris


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

This could get nasty lol.

I personally think you should do a segment about the rise of espresso based drinks in Denmark and the effect this has had on both the drip/french press market, and the economic effect on Origin countries such as El Salvador and Etheopia.

Or you could just talk about something else. Your choice.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

well, maybe a topic that doesnt take months of research







! ha haa!!

Chris


----------



## TimStyles (Jul 22, 2008)

Counter Service vs Table Service.

Discuss.


----------



## ash_porter (Jun 19, 2008)

Weel i know how much you love fairtrade...


----------



## ben_drury (Jun 18, 2008)

good shout styles!

we dont offer table service, bar the panninis and toasted sandwichs we take to customers.

Table service is a nice touch, but for a modern Coffee Bar, where many people order takeout, its a tough subject.

personally i think counter service can be just as polite and make the staff more approachable by customers. its easier for getting the drinks out at their optimum temperature and also make cleaning up a hell of alot easier.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

I agree entirely styles, table vs coffee service it is, a topic that has flumoxed me many times.

chris

ps. please post idea's for next months as well


----------



## TimStyles (Jul 22, 2008)

There's nothing finer than a little delightful table service, in my books.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

*see above*


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

tell you what seamus, i'll get a discssion about yours going this time next year









Give me time to do research!


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey, if you can do that then you're halfway to getting your SCAE Master Barista certificate lol (it's one of the set questions they get you to write 20-25 pages about







)


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

The criteria for the Master Barista certification are insane.

However I would like to do the SCAE qualifications someday, though still need to decide if there's a point?

Do you have any thoughts James, as I know its something I've chatted to you about a long while ago

Chris


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

I think they'll come into their own in the future. I certainly wanna go for certification, although the barista certification is supposed to be WBC level, or something obscene like that lol


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

hmm, interesting, I'm moving this into its own thread in the barista section


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

The podcast is finished, and up on the site.

You can view it at Common Grind: Tales from the Driptray

or access the actual podcast feed, for itunes, or your news reader at

Podcast feed

Thanks for your patience, and please give your opinion on it!

Chris


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A great link for two topics - tipping and table service

You've done well to create a segment with short notice

Thanks Tim for suggesting this.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, thanks Styles, was a really good topic!!

The segment was there to replace two others that got dropped. One due to timing issues and the other as it just wasn't what I wanted my podcast to be afterall. (well you guys podcast, I shan't be listening).

Turns out that some advice I was given was right, I couldn't stretch the podcast to cover from beginners to experts, so I just found the middle ground, where I wanted my podcast to be.

Hopefully there will be more new segments in each podcast, and will always try and keep it reasonably interview based. As I think we have so much to learn and hear about from so many great personalities!

Cheers guys

Chris


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Righto, time to suggest the topic for the next Podcast (well, maybe not the imminent podcast but the October edition...)

Does being left handed make you a better Barista?


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

ha haa well if we get a topic set fast enough, I'm still yet to record!!

Chris


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

When is your final submission date Chris?


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

BANG, the september episode has landed guys. You can get to it through the feed at http://www.feeds.feedburner.com/commongrind

Cheers guys, feedback appreciated!

[edit] and the new site is at http://chrisweaver.co.uk, the redirect isn't working


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Chris - that was superb - and oh what fun we had recording it too!

The Jaffaccino recipe is here !!

----------------------------------------------

Jaffaccino (Iced Orange Coffee Cocktail)

Ingredients:

2oz of Espresso (cooled)

2 Scoops Vanilla Icecream

2oz Triple Sec or Cointreau (Orange Liqueur)

Blend until smooth

Pour into an 8oz Coffee Cup

Garnish with Jaffa's (NZ) or M&M's (UK)

----------------------------------------------

Thanks for having me on the show Chris - an awesome experience

Keep up the great work


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you Glenn!! I really enjoyed having you round, and the interview came together fantastically in the end









The podcast is finaly becoming more natural to write and record, and I'm starting to enjoy it more!

Chris


----------

